# Minnesota clinics or training



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> Looking for a clinic to attend in Minnesota.


Mark Rashid is doing a one-on-one three-day in Dayton July 10-12 at [email protected]. I presume he will allow auditors.

Pat Parelli is talking about doing one of his master classes in Minnesota this summer but the date is not up on his web site yet. You'll have to watch if you're interested, or it might fill up before you find out about it.

Clinton Anderson is doing a three day clinic at Kuka Equestrian Center in Maple Plain. That will be August 7-9, but the riding slots are all filled up. You can still get tickets to audit.

Chris Cox seems to be allergic to Minnesota, and I can't make heads or tails out of Ken McNabb's web site. Doesn't look like Richard Winters is coming back this year. Craig Cameron was here this weekend for the Minnesota Horse Expo but he doesn't have any clinics scheduled here this summer. I don't see anything scheduled here for Buck Brannaman, Charles Wilhelm, or Stacy Westfall either.

Sorry I can't help you.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Joel. I have tickets for Clinton Anderson. I saw Craig Cameron at the expo. Got me thinking of loading the horse up and heading to Texas. Please let me know if you should come across something new.


----------

